# DT systems collars



## huntinwithlabs (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with them? I have always had Dogtra collars (ok, only two). Reason I am asking it I can get one at a significant discout at work, and I need to get a 2 dog unit. 

Thanks
RJ


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Several years ago I had an SPT2422 2-dog system and liked the features of the collar. The only negative I found was the size of the buttons on the transmitter made it difficult to use with gloves on .... and that does become an issue up here in the winter months ..... so went back to a TT Pro 100.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

huntinwithlabs said:


> Anyone have any experience with them? I have always had Dogtra collars (ok, only two). Reason I am asking it I can get one at a significant discout at work, and I need to get a 2 dog unit.
> 
> Thanks
> RJ


Why do you need a two dog collar unit?


----------



## huntinwithlabs (Nov 15, 2011)

I have 2 dogs that we hunt. I had thought about getting another separate unit, but having 2 transmitters seems to me to be overcomplicated.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

That would be a cluster fark with my uncoordinated self.


----------



## huntinwithlabs (Nov 15, 2011)

We hunt upland and waterfowl. When its ducks and geese, its one dog, but when its pheasants and chukars we take both of em.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Raymond Little said:


> That would be a cluster fark with my uncoordinated self.


I run 4 dogs simultaneously a lot. I'm using a TT Classic 70 G3 transmitter for it. Works great.

(although, I must admit, I certainly have accidentally bumped the wrong dog a time or two)


----------



## huntinwithlabs (Nov 15, 2011)

2 is going be my limit, I have a hard enought time with 2. 
Ended up going with a Tri Tronic Flyway. With the rebates they have it made it a bit easier to spend a little more (as apposed to a lot without the rebate  )


----------

